# details of working remote...



## megflynn19@yahoo.com (Jul 9, 2018)

My current job is at a local hospital, but i deffinatly am interested in working remote in the future at some point. However ive heard so much that i really want a real idea of whats its like,

ive heard some companies hire you FT then after a few works have no work for you?
do some companies give the equpiment for you to do your job?
how does clocking in and out work,,can you clock out for breaks?

what questions should i ask employers when getting interviewed?

thanks all, hope to get some info!


----------



## hblakeman (Jul 10, 2018)

*Working remotely*

I think you're asking the right questions.  Remote work can vary greatly from one company to another.  When I worked remotely for a hospital they provided a laptop with docking station and monitor, paid for land line phone and internet (we paid, then were reimbursed). We were required to clock in and out on the computer, keep our regularly assigned hours, be available via instant message during those hours, have child care for our children away from our workspace (among other things in our contract).  If we had computer problems or internet issues we were required to report to our on-site location.  I've heard others have a very different set-up.  Get your list of questions ready!  Good Luck


----------



## megflynn19@yahoo.com (Jul 10, 2018)

thank you great info.


----------



## baldipheer (Jul 18, 2018)

Good info, thanks.  I'm also looking for remote work in coding.  Got my CPC-A a while back.  Any companies I should be looking at specifically online?

Thanks


----------



## tsmith65 (Jul 19, 2018)

If you aren't already a member, Facebook has a page called Jobs for American Medical Coders (JFAMC) and many branches off that site (your local area for example). I saw the post about JFAMC here in the forums, joined the group after getting the results of my COC exam, and had my first phone interview within a week. They offered me a part time position which I had indicated I would be happy to take, with a full time option. They offer full (and good!) benefits to full time employees after 30 days, it is 100% remote & I got the wage I asked for. They will be sending me at least one maybe 2 computers depending on the project and clients I am working with, pay my membership dues & $200 toward CEU's. Needless to say, I am thrilled and would highly recommend filling out the questionnaire to join the group. One other thing to note... I didn't pass the pre-employment assessment with this company and was told we could not proceed further, but I could try to re-test in 6 months. I was shocked &discouraged because I really felt confident about my answers to the test and after taking and passing the CPC & COC exams on the first try within 6 weeks of each other & working in the field for 12 years, it just seemed something was off. I politely asked if there was anything else that could be done, the recruiter sent it to an auditor to re-evaluate, and YAY, that worked. Never give up and be prepared to hear no, but not afraid to ask for what you want truly helped me. Good luck to everyone and stay motivated to get what you want!


----------



## casle1 (Jul 24, 2018)

*Remote Coding*

Hi! I was wondering is it possible to do PT remote coding from home while already employed FT at a facility?  Reason being, I'm not sure if it will be for me but definitely something I would like to try and if all goes well then I do plan to go remote FT.


----------



## twizzle (Jul 24, 2018)

*Remote coding*



casle1 said:


> Hi! I was wondering is it possible to do PT remote coding from home while already employed FT at a facility?  Reason being, I'm not sure if it will be for me but definitely something I would like to try and if all goes well then I do plan to go remote FT.



Yes, it is possible to work full time in your main job and then also work part time remotely. Bear in mind though that most employers want part time employees to commit to 20 hours a week minimum.

20 hours on top of a 40 hour work week with travel to take into consideration may just be too much. Of course, you would usually have the option to work some of the 20 hours at the weekends which lightens the load of your regular workday by not having to do an additional 4 hours five days a week after you get home from your FT job.

I like my spare time to be non work-related and value it as such but some people don't mind ...just not for me. You may also have to set up a business bank account and be a registered business so there are costs and hassles to consider.


----------

